# 3ware Raid0 /dev/sda fehlt nach Neuinstallation

## flammenflitzer

Systemstart funktioniert:

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
title Gentoo Linux root=/dev/sda5

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda5

```

Allerdings fehlt danach /dev/sda5

Die SATA Geräte sind da.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sdb   /dev/sdc1  /dev/sde   /dev/sdf1  /dev/sdg2

/dev/sdb1  /dev/sdd   /dev/sde1  /dev/sdg   /dev/sdg3

/dev/sdc   /dev/sdd1  /dev/sdf   /dev/sdg1  /dev/sdg5
```

```
dmesg | grep 3ware 

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

scsi0 : 3ware Storage Controller

3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0x7c00, IRQ: 16.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     3ware    Logical Disk 0   1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

```

```
dmesg | grep SCSI

SCSI subsystem initialized

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk

```

```
uname -r

3.4.0-gentoo

```

lspci .....

```
04:01.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)

06:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

07:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3531 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

# CONFIG_TCM_PSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TARGET is not set

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```

----------

## yuhu

ist sdg5 nicht das gesuchte sda5 ? 

du könntest in grub die uuid von sda(g)5 eintragen oder sicherstellen, dass als erstes die devices für den 3ware controller erstellt werden.

----------

## firefly

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> idu könntest in grub die uuid von sda(g)5 eintragen oder sicherstellen, dass als erstes die devices für den 3ware controller erstellt werden.

 

Wenn du "root=UUID=" meinst, dann klappt das nicht "out of the box" denn der Kernel versteht keine Filesystem UUID sondern nur die UUID von partitionen und diese gibt es nur mit einer GPT partitionstabelle

Und statt UUID= heißt es dann "root=PARTUUID="

----------

## flammenflitzer

/dev/sdg5 ist nicht das gesuchte

```
flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg | grep 3ware

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

scsi0 : 3ware Storage Controller

3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0x7c00, IRQ: 16.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     3ware    Logical Disk 0   1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg | grep scsi

scsi0 : 3ware Storage Controller

3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0x7c00, IRQ: 16.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     3ware    Logical Disk 0   1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi1 : pata_amd

scsi2 : pata_amd

scsi3 : sata_nv

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

scsi6 : sata_nv

scsi7 : sata_nv

scsi8 : sata_nv

scsi9 : sata_sil24

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3500AG 2.E9 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EADS-00M 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00M 51.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC34 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00S 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD401LJ  ZZ10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

sollte device-mapper in das  default runlevel?

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect rc list

Available init scripts

  acpid                     default

  alsasound                 boot

  avahi-daemon              

  avahi-dnsconfd            

  bootmisc                  boot

  calibre-server            

  consolefont               

  consolekit                default

  cpufrequtils              default

  crypto-loop               

  cupsd                     default

  dbus                      default

  devfs                     sysinit

  device-mapper             

  dhcpcd                    

  dmesg                     sysinit

  dmeventd                  

  fancontrol                

  fsck                      boot

  fuse                      

  gpm                       

  hddtemp                   

  hostname                  boot

  hwclock                   boot

  irexec                    

  keymaps                   boot

  killprocs                 shutdown

  lircd                     

  lircmd                    

  lm_sensors                

  local                     default

  localmount                boot

  lvm                       

  lvm-monitoring            

  mdadm                     

  mdraid                    

  modules                   boot

  mount-ro                  shutdown

  mtab                      boot

  mysql                     default

  net.eth0                  default

  net.lo                    boot

  netmount                  default

  network                   

  nscd                      

  numlock                   

  pciparm                   

  procfs                    boot

  pwcheck                   

  pydoc-2.7                 

  pydoc-3.2                 

  rdate                     

  root                      boot

  rsyncd                    

  saslauthd                 

  savecache                 shutdown

  sshd                      

  staticroute               

  swap                      boot

  swclock                   

  sysctl                    boot

  sysfs                     

  syslog-ng                 default

  termencoding              boot

  udev                      sysinit

  udev-mount                

  udev-postmount            default

  urandom                   boot

  xdm                       default

  xdm-setup       
```

----------

